# Calling all Dub owners



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys and girls, 

We are going to be exhibiting at Ultimate Dubs on the 14th of March 2010, along side the guys from Dodo Juice and Gaz W from Detail My Ride, to show case what "detailing" is all about and what Dodo Juice can do :buffer::buffer::buffer: 

Now the problem comes, we are from "down south" and need a car "up north" so we are looking for a nice VW, Audi or alike (Dub) car to use at the event.

What you will receive in return is a full detail (to be carried out live at the event) and some after care products to maintain it with all free of charge.

The vehicle will need to have some swirls etc in the paint (we want to be able to show a good 50/50 before and after, not be smothered in stone chips etc but it dont matter if there are the odd few (it will all be taken care of) The vehicle will have someone with it (most likely 3 people) through out the duration, whist the show is open, half the vehicle will be detailed beforehand and the other half throughout the event (the car will be fully finished when you come to collect)

So if your from near the show or your attending and think your vehicle is a) of a decent enough standard to show (dose not need to be modded just a tidy example) and b) would benefit from a little bit of detailing TLC please apply within the vehicle will need to be dropped off in the morning of Sat 13th and collected the afternoon of Sun 14th, march

Normal fashion, name, car, pic :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Seat Ibiza Cupra anygood?

Never been to Ultimate dubs, and plan on going this year


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100807

update in last post


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Matt, VW Golf 1.6 TDI BlueMotion

Black one with plenty to go at 

Will did you out some pics, I'm from South Brum, So telford is ~1hr from me 










Swirls










and more!


----------



## charlie32 (Nov 13, 2009)

posted this on the R32oc website so should get one of thoes from up north willing you to lend you a car.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll ask some mates with their ibizas


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

pics of my car



















Damn! Silver car wont show many swirls, and mine only has a few (i corrected it in may/june). I can swirl it up if you like


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt your car is very tidy, but as you say silver, not really the best for us to show off on, Black is what we are really looking for or another dark colour.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

How about a vw mk4 r32 tornado red lol


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

James,

I could post up a link up on a local Aberdeen VW forum im involved with as theres quite a few guys going down to UD and theres some cracking cars in the club.

Let me know ill post it up mate.

Gav


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Id appreciate it Gav


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ Consider it done mate.

Gav


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you looking for the sporty cars? GTI's, GTD's, R32's, RS4's etc?

Us little guys arnt going to get a look in


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Posted on Deutschconnection & Scottishvag forums


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

What about this - only 2 1/2 miles away from the exhibition centre so weather permitting can be delivered very clean.

2001 Golf V6 4Motion, scratch and dent free but some swirls and the odd minor mark. Underbonnet and interior are very clean. Pearlescent Indigo Blue so works very well under the incredibly harsh lighting that exists at the International Centre


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Matt your car is very tidy, but as you say silver, not really the best for us to show off on, Black is what we are really looking for or another dark colour.


fancy finishing off the rest of my "spots of paint" on the bonnet frm where I was correcting stone chips  Just cover them with a bra at the moment LMAO

Hopefully I'll see you there! No doubt I'll pop over to see Dodo Juice. Spoke to the at GTi Inters and Edition38.... Sound lads :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

shall I post this on Ibiza Owners Club?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great offer for someone :thumb:

Nice one James/Gaz and the Dodo .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

mine any good to you james?










not swirly but has picked up a few bits from being in storage for the past year...


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha ha ha

too clean mate


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> mine any good to you james?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like yours needs any 'TLC' :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

he's just showing off!

drunken scottish 

LMAO

May see you there Dave


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well not a full machine it doesnt lol

but like i say has picked up a few light swirlys from being stored


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> he's just showing off!
> 
> drunken scottish


huy! a wasnt that drunk - i could still speak! :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

barely! LMAO! Never did come pack to me with your BOS!!!!

Next time I'll sneak into your tent whilst you're sleeping and take it


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haha th mrs might not approve of some dude sneaking into my tent for "wax" in the middle of the night


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> Next time I'll sneak into your tent whilst you're sleeping and take ........


Sneak into his tent and do what :doublesho :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha

er.... his GF


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

your welcome to her matey, she would just bite it off


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

ha ha ha ha


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I've got a Corrado VR6, It has been it the garage for 3 months and looking a bit tired, I will get pics on Sunday and post them. I will be going to the show anyway.


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

james let just show my fiesta you can spend some time trying to make it look a bit less...... ermmmm....... shabby and rusty lol 

:buffer: 

we could make the cheap run around feel a bit special


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

bakersgal said:


> james let just show my fiesta you can spend some time trying to make it look a bit less...... ermmmm....... shabby and rusty lol
> 
> :buffer:
> 
> we could make the cheap run around feel a bit special


Nope, im going for the rat look on it  or thats what we can call it :tumbleweed:

You should really clean your car tho dude, its hanging in there :lol:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

james b said:


> Nope, im going for the rat look on it  or thats what we can call it :tumbleweed:
> 
> You should really clean your car tho dude, its hanging in there :lol:


you promised to sort my old baby out when you got back !! and you will soon !

and i do wash it myself i learnt from a pro


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Would you be interested in a tornado red golf anniversary?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

As i said in the post, we need pics of any cars offered, im interested in any VW.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

james b said:


> As i said in the post, we need pics of any cars offered, im interested in any VW.


Mines offered for this, Wheels will be refurbed by then.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

How about the mk1?

Has appeared before at Ultimate Dubs in 2008 (standard section) and would be easy to show a 50/50 on. Also, all original.


----------



## lycara (Jul 8, 2009)

How about a flash red vr6 corrado used as my daily could do with a good detail!


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys, Mine will hopefully be on the road for then.
Just had full paint around 6 months ago. Has a load of swirl marks on it and a dry lacquer patch under the mirror on the drivers side (not been buffed propperly i think)










Dion!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi! Can I offer you my MK2 Scirocco, real bad swirls on the old girl and the odd light scratch. Will be attending the show either way, havn't missed one yet 



















It looks decent here, but close up the defects are very clear.


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Only had it since new years eve so have yet to clean it myself, so can't comment 100% on the condition of the paint. It's got swirls, no deep scratches though and haven't noticed any stone chips.
Paintwork was touched up by VW when I picked it up so doesn't look too bad except for swirls.
Think the colour will be a bit too light for what you want though.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

I can lend a pretty nasty paint defects wise (not stone chips), VW Touareg that my uncle has been washing with all sorts...its the Altitude hence sporting a the nice oem kit too and being dark colour defects show up nicely. Also happy to help on hand with any of the work and don't need free products! Plus I'm going anyway.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

You can have my RS4 if you want but i would be offshore i am willing to let someone drive it down if they can provide insurance i.e trades policy etc.I'm a trusting kind of guy :thumb: Wish i was home and i could bring it myself  .The car is in stunning condition for age only one little stonechip on bumper. The car has a large amount of swirls on it that i was intending sorting in February but if i can get it done for free :lol::lol: Attached a few pics best i can do as i am away at the moment and its the only pics i have 
:thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you going up on the Saturday night James? I am but i'm not showing. I'm staying at the Grays Hotel where the Dodo's and Gaz are staying.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chr15barn3s said:


> Are you going up on the Saturday night James? I am but i'm not showing. I'm staying at the Grays Hotel where the Dodo's and Gaz are staying.


Yep Mike and my self are up there with those boys too, same hotel etc, Dom sorted it all out :thumb:

Should be a laugh :tumbleweed:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

james b said:


> Yep Mike and my self are up there with those boys too, same hotel etc, Dom sorted it all out :thumb:
> 
> Should be a laugh :tumbleweed:


It's a good hotel, I stayed there last year and the others were jealous lol.

Bring some change for the pool table


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i also stayed at grays last year - nice pad!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll be there and its only up the road from me :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> i also stayed at grays last year - nice pad!


Where are you staying this year?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

international


----------



## tmagnet (Feb 27, 2009)

Thinking about it, the old man has a 2001 225 TT roadster in bright/solid red that is covered in swirls. Gets the usual 'best polish hand wash' on the weekend. The condition is like new though (except for swirls)
If you're intrested in using it I can ask him if he fancies dropping it off. I don't see why not as it hardly ever gets used


----------



## jaysr32 (Jan 23, 2010)

How about a deep pearl blue MKV R32? I'm based in Leeds (that should be far enough up north for you!) and not managed to make UD before.

I have a play with a G220 every now and again but I'm sure it's far from perfect!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

When are you going to make a decision on this?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

andy665 said:


> When are you going to make a decision on this?


When i get offered a nice black Dub with some swirls, some of the vehicles offered are really nice but being silver blue etc etc they are not really the best for what we are trying to show, what we really need is a black car.

We are also being offered cars that have been detailed, and had the worst of the swirls taken out, its not really going to be good for a full car 50/50 really we want as dramatic a before and after as possible,

I have been offered a very tight black R32 just waiting for pics.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Yep Mike and my self are up there with those boys too, same hotel etc, Dom sorted it all out :thumb:
> 
> Should be a laugh :tumbleweed:


We're staying there too, should be a good crack.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a really dark green passat that has been stood for over 12 months that i have picked up for £400 it is absolutly minging if you fancy it :thumb:

i have also put it on the local dub forums if you don't want quite that much of a challenge :lol:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is my mate's car he has offered




























very nice car but i know it is pretty mint already


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is from one of the guys on the forum

this is my tired beast...

















as for pics of swirls?! - there's more swirls on this than a hippy's VW camper!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Nic all the cars are going to be thought about, the Glof with the audi lump in is nice but again we are after something we can show some good before and afters on.


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

You can have my Mk5 GTI if you want?

08 plate, Solid tornado red 46k, a few light marks here and there.

Been polished once in 18 months, otherwise just topped up with wax (I dread to think what's under there!)

Here's how it used to look!


















if you want more detailed pics let me know.

Andy


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james b said:


> Thanks Nic all the cars are going to be thought about, the Glof with the audi lump in is nice but again we are after something we can show some good before and afters on.


it is an amazing car over 200bhp and waighs nothing so it bloody quick, he's had a few magazine features too,

here is another one, he is goin to get some pics of the swirls for me too


































as soon as you mention free up north every one goes mad, you could be offering free burn through with every detail they'd still want it :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That Polo is pretty dam cool and would look nice next to the other 
car we already have for the stand (Mk5 E30 golf, in black)....... huuuuuum


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi James, I have a VW Polo G40 - Only 500 sent to the UK and about 150 still being run. Never been detailed and swirls are plentiful, healthy amount of lacquer and Windsor Blue in colour very rare (goes from Blue to purple depending on how the light catches it.


































Let me know if you think its a good candidate :thumb:

Just to add, it has no stickers any more and only the black VW badge on the back, also has a tidier rear exhaust on there now


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Idlewillkill said:


> Hi! Can I offer you my MK2 Scirocco, real bad swirls on the old girl and the odd light scratch. Will be attending the show either way, havn't missed one yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's lovely fella, mate at college had a red GT II, v.nice :thumb:


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

james b said:


> That Polo is pretty dam cool and would look nice next to the other
> car we already have for the stand (Mk5 E30 golf, in black)....... huuuuuum


ok so it is pretty cool !! x


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

BUMP :tumbleweed:

What happened with this James?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry guys, iv been really busy with one thing or another, to be fair our of what we have been offered here and on all the forums others have posted we have alot of nice cars, i think the decision will come down to us picking a car we can get detailed in the time we have, and one that will show a good before and after. 

Il pick one out tonight.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Send a few of the shortlist over to me when you get chance dude.


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive got a DPB mkiv R32 which needs swirls to be erased please!


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

I have my Monza blue mk2, got painted a year and a bit ago and not been washed since  tax ran out and I've been doing an engine conversion :wall:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah im glad you guys are going , ill be there all day


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

As I said in my PM to you James, you can have the G40 at your workshop the week before the show to prep and finish half the car, I'll then drive it down to the show so you can carry out the other half :thumb:


----------

